# Wrong Christmas Jumpers



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Now we've got TC's ultimate test: show your wrong Christmas jumper (or show what you would like to show...)




























You may also confide to us what wrong Christmas movie you will be watching apart from Bridget Jones's Diary... or whatever wrong Christmas thing...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

There's an assumption that there is a RIght Christmas Jumper.

If there is, I've not seen it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

For more bad jumpers see no. 3 in *this list* of Xmas dislikes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> For more bad jumpers see no. 3 in *this list* of Xmas dislikes.


Pound Shop Noel Edmonds!!!

Although...is there any other type??!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't own any Christmas clothes, although I do like to wear my plain, red, button-down shirt this time of year.

I dont wear jumpers (sweaters).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

...............


----------

